# Appomattox is Coming



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Shell's largest floating platform in the Gulf of Mexico will be arriving on site sometime in May 2018 in Mississippi Canyon Block 392! This is about 18 nm 
ENE of NaKika and about 30 nm inshore of Independence Hub in about 7,400' water depth.

Balder is currently onsite setting up the mooring spread in anticipation of Appomattox' arrival next month. Looks to me that this structure is certainly a heck of a destination in itself to go fish! :thumbup:

Reprinted Info and photo credits: Thomas J. Hilton http://HiltonsOffshore.com


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bottom fishing outta be great ! :thumbup:

Kidding, of course.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang, if we only knew someone that is on Appomattox....

Oh yeah, that's me! Once we get on location I'll give heads up on conditions and action!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I can’t imagine that it will take to long for baitfish to seek refuge around the rig once it’s in position.... and then for the blue ones to show up?! What an awesome addition to the gulf!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Appo Current*

Here she is......


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent report - hope she gets there without a hitch!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is the latest. She will go under tow Monday the 7th or Tuesday the 8th. It will be a 12 day tow. Should be impressive if anyone is out and about in the blue water.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

OP-FOR said:


> Here is the latest. She will go under tow Monday the 7th or Tuesday the 8th. It will be a 12 day tow. Should be impressive if anyone is out and about in the blue water.


Thank you for keeping us updated. I know I am certainly excited about it and I’m sure I’m not the only one. Can’t wsit to see it out there! Thanks again, -Luke


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

The latest,

We left Monday the 7th at 10 pm. We are being towed by 3 Chouest MV's at a whooping 2.4 knots. As of now we will be on location Tuesday or Wednesday. If anyone is out and about, Appomattox is a site to see!


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

how far out? location?


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you know which vessels are towing you? I won't be out there when you get on location.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Home for the next 40 years!!!*

Towing are the Dino, Laney and Joshua. Tagging along are the are a few tugs. We are currently on location! We will be held in place by the boats until we are fully moored and anchored. This will be up to 5 weeks.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there an exclusion zone while they work over the next few weeks?


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bill Me said:


> Is there an exclusion zone while they work over the next few weeks?


Good Question, The Support ship has been anchored for a while and when Protoeus was in the area it held some monsters. Can not wait to see it.


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

*Appomattox*

Fished the area Friday 5-18. One of the tugs ocean sky asked us to keep a 2 mile cpa. It's big for sure.:thumbup:


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Intrigued with the reasoning behind the name, there's a lot of serious past issues involved.

Curious why an industry with too many haters already would want to go there. 

Not trying to piss on anyone's Wheaties, just scratching my nuts a bit maybe a sheet or two to the wind.


----------



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

Different regions/companies have themes that usually decide the name of the rigs. This usually originates to the geophysicist that was in charge of the first discovery for that area. As for shell here the civil war theme is used and you will see more like it in the future


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Other than the civil war battle, what are the issues? Not that I see a battle fought over 150 years ago an issue. I also see no issues with the USS Iwo Jima or USS Jamestown.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Scout800 said:


> Bill Me said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an exclusion zone while they work over the next few weeks?
> ...


The Balder is on "e-anchor."


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

RMS said:


> Intrigued with the reasoning behind the name, there's a lot of serious past issues involved.
> 
> Curious why an industry with too many haters already would want to go there.
> 
> Not trying to piss on anyone's Wheaties, just scratching my nuts a bit maybe a sheet or two to the wind.


The name refers to the location in which General Lee surrendered to Gen. Grant. This was a huge healing point/ turning point of our country. Fields around are name after Civil War battles. 

Shell has platforms / fields named after cartoon characters, Mexican foods, Sharks, star clusters, Mount Olympus and now Civil war battles. Who knows what is next!


----------

